

The business men's guide to open source licenses - kkovacs
http://kkovacs.eu/businessmens-guide-to-open-source-licenses

======
ZeroGravitas
Where "business men" means "people who sell software (with footnotes for those
that sell software development services)", rather than the more normal
definition of "people who run a business" as the latter as a general group are
far more likely to be buying and/or using software than creating and/or
selling it.

~~~
kkovacs
Yes it is. But that would be a pretty long headline, doesn't it? :o)

